

America Has Too Many Teachers - stfu
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702303734204577465413553320588.html?mod=googlenews_wsj

======
delinka
"Even as a tiny, mostly nonprofit niche, American private education is
substantially more efficient than its public sector, producing higher
graduation rates and similar or better student achievement at roughly a third
lower cost than public schools..."

And that's because private schools can choose their students. They're not
required to accept every applicant regardless of their ability to pay (i.e.
just because you can pay the tuition doesn't mean they'll take your
underperforming student.) The purpose of the public education system is to
guarantee everyone access to minimal education, regardless of ability or
cultural heritage (e.g. that culture that does not value education in the
least, sends their children to school to get them out of the house for a few
hours or because the law says they have to attend.) Privatize it all you want,
but as long as there's a requirement for every student to be accepted, you'll
see lower scores overall.

tl;dr - there are cultural aspects to successful education. I didn't say
'racial' or 'genetic.' I live very close to rural, white, low-income families
and they just don't value education. _That_ needs to change. On the other side
of the county, it's mostly white, upper-middle class families and they _do_
value education.

